# Update on wooden steak platter



## Tristan (Jun 12, 2012)

I've finally found what I am trying to express through words. But it is hideously expensive.

Anyone here can match this level of craft at a better price?

The spalted wood bowls are gorgeous as well. 

http://www.spencerpeterman.com/index.cfm?Action=ViewCategory&Category=23&CartToken=83HV734061212045403

I can't seem to link all the pictures here...


----------



## DWSmith (Jun 12, 2012)

I am also a member on North Carolina Woodworker and there are many talented lathe artists there who can turn these bowls for you. I posted this morning and hopefully by this afternoon I will have some names for you to contact and work with. 

Remember, unless kiln dried, spalted wood will still contain an active fungus/bacteria that is harmful.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks a million David, much appreciated. Doesn't say where this artist gets his wood or how he treats it, save that he looks for rotting wood on long walks...


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 12, 2012)

Tristan, amazing find and I agree those would be perfect. I would love a set for steaks myself although Dave brings up a great point. The last thing I need is to die from some fungus because I am into an esoteric hobby.


----------



## DWSmith (Jun 12, 2012)

I have some replies on NCWW and the one I am interested in is a terrific turner. Stay tuned for more info.

Yes, I believe he looks for downed trees and seems to be very interested in spalted maple. Another craftsman on NCWW does steak plates and I tried my best to trade for four cherry plates a while ago but he wouldn't bite. I will also provide his name later.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for your help Dave!


----------



## DWSmith (Jun 12, 2012)

Contact this guy: 
www.sandersfinewoodworking.com
[email protected]

Check out the web site and see if this is equal to what you were looking for or if the prices look better. I'm sure if there is anything you want special Steve can make it for you.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm not understanding, bowls as steak plates?


----------



## Tristan (Jun 13, 2012)

I believe these wood workers can make a range of things. Dave is just joining the dots so that we can see their work and contact them on our requirements. 

I ultimately plan to make a set of 6 steak plates, out of highly figured wood, that is food safe, and that retains much of its natural character (e.g. partial natural boundaries say on 30% of the perimeter) as I think it preseves the 'craftsmanship' of the piece.

Any help I can get in being pointed to the right direction is much appreciated...


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 13, 2012)

A plate is just a very shallow bowl.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 13, 2012)

:groucho:


SpikeC said:


> A plate is just a very shallow bowl.


----------



## Pabloz (Jun 23, 2012)

How about these? Would they work warmed as an table plate???

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=21%2E800%2E03&dept_id=22909


----------

